
At Work, Expertise Is Falling Out of Favor - mooreds
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/07/future-of-work-expertise-navy/590647/
======
lostmymind66
It's falling out of favor with our politicians too. People care more about a
person's gender and sexuality than if they can actually do the job.

